# Un excelente trabajo de RTVE sobre la ingeniería romana, especialmente en España: ciudades, acueductos, minas, carreteras



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2022)

Antes de nada, gracias al forero @Svl.

Para esto está una televisión pública, y no para gastar dinero copiando la basura que hacen las demás.

Normalmente, cuando vemos las ruinas las contemplamos como reliquias del pasado, y más aun cuando no podemos imaginarnos qué aspecto real tenían en su día esos edificios, minas y carreteras. Gracias a la digitalización se pueden más o menos reconstruir.

He visto todos los capítulos entre ayer y hoy. Desmontan totalmente el mito de la aportación árabe; ya estaba todo inventado, es más, se tardó siglos en volver a recuperar esa capacidad técnica. Fue Roma quien nos sacó de la barbarie, a nosotros y a toda Europa.

¿Cómo los correos urgentes podían recorrer 2.000 kms en una semana, a un promedio de 285 kms por día, 20 kms/hora? Pues con un carro de carreras, de auriga:







Y unas calzadas con un piso formidable, que no es como creemos, con esas piedras enormes; esa era la base, la cimentación, por encima estaban cubiertas de diferentes capas de piedras y finalmente zahorra. Como una pista forestal de ahora pero más anchas y con una base realmente firme, tanto, que aun se conserva. Añádase una red de postas y mantenimiento.

Sorprende también que el acueducto de Segovia fuera construido por pura estética; podrían haber conducido el agua mediante un sifón de tubería de plomo, que entonces usaban habitualmente:











*Pinchad donde dice 'episodios':*








Ingeniería romana - Episodio 2: Carreteras - Documental en RTVE.es


El ingeniero de Obras Públicas Isaac Moreno nos lleva a sobrevolar las llanuras de España y Francia para ver trazados y vestigios de calzadas romanas.



www.rtve.es





El director de la serie tiene un canal en Youtube. No dispone de tantos vídeos como nos gustaría:


----------



## wopa (8 Ene 2022)

Lo he visto entero. Está muy bien. Los romanos eran muy listos.


----------



## inteño (8 Ene 2022)

Yo también conozco la serie y no puedo dejar de recomendarla.


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Ene 2022)

Putos romanos rachistas, cartago era un matriarcado!


----------



## bric (8 Ene 2022)

Yo he visto los dos primeros, minas y carreteras. Y tienes razón, es una gozada. Impresiona ver como hacían las cosas mejor que ahora sin toda la tecnología actual.


----------



## Libistros (8 Ene 2022)

Eres panchito, tu opinión, en cualquier tema, no cuenta para el mundo. Y ya sé que es ironía, pero ni aún así, que te he leído en más hilos. Vete a dar la plasta a un foro americano.


----------



## Libistros (8 Ene 2022)

Hijo mío, todos te hemos leído en otros hilos. Confundes continuamente expresiones como "a ser" con "hacer", al ser corto no te das cuenta pero el resto de la humanidad sí. Ahora échale la culpa al móvil que será tu siguiente salida.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Ene 2022)

Gracias. Muy interesante


----------



## Svl (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 Ene 2022)

Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.


----------



## DonCrisis (8 Ene 2022)

En su época vi el de acueductos y es increible. Sencillamente increíble ver el grado de genialidad técnica, arquitectónica y de ingeniería de los romanos. Como podían llevar agua a tan larga distancia salvando todo tipo de obstáculos. 

De lo mejor que ha hecho RTVE. No sabía que habían hecho de calzadas y minas... Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Ene 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Ene 2022)

Ya trajimos esa serie al foro hace tiempo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (8 Ene 2022)

Es de lo mejor que ha hecho RTVE. Verdadera labor de difusión del conocimiento, y una utilización genial de la infografía para explicar todos los detalles técnicos.
Toda mi admiración por esos programas.


----------



## burges (9 Ene 2022)

Estupendo programa si. 
Menos mal que no lo ven progres ni mujeras, en cuanto lo vean se acaba: es claramente hetero patriarcal.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Para esto está una televisión pública, y no para gastar dinero copiando la basura que hacen las demás.
> 
> Normalmente, cuando vemos las ruinas las contemplamos como reliquias del pasado, dado que no podemos imaginarnos qué aspecto tenían en su día esos edificios, minas y carreteras. Gracias a la digitalización se pueden reconstruir.
> 
> ...



Si se gastaran el presupuesto de Operación Triunfo en estos programas, a lo mejor en lugar de ir a episodio por año sacarían uno por semana


----------



## risto mejido (9 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



Y el episodio de los acueductos muy bien, hablan Della capa que ponían para impermeabilizar que hoy no saben de que era exactamente, algo de color rojo que muestras, y como aprovechaban la orografía para llevar agua y crear ciudades, una pasada esos reportajes; los vi en su momento, desconocía que estaban en su web; excelentes episodios


----------



## EGO (9 Ene 2022)

El acueducto del Albarracin.

Brootal ingenieria,con pozos de control que miden 60 metros de profundidad.


----------



## tothewebs (9 Ene 2022)

Magnifica serie, si señor


----------



## Teofrasto (9 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



Solo hay que ver la cúpula del panteón de agripa para darse cuenta de lo absolutamente geniales que eran los romanos. La mayor cúpula de hormigón en masa sin armadura metálica, de la historia. Después de dos mil años no tiene ni la más mínima fisura . Es una obra impresionante


----------



## al loro (9 Ene 2022)

Habrá que pedirle a Italia el oro robado de España...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Ene 2022)

Isaac Moreno Gallo tiene un canal de YT muy interesante.
Es quien aparece en la serie, y lleva años estudiando e investigando la ingeniería romana.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Isaac Moreno Gallo tiene un canal de YT muy interesante.
> Es quien aparece en la serie, y lleva años estudiando e investigando la ingeniería romana.



Gracias. Lo voy a indicar en la cabecera:


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (9 Ene 2022)

Los vi el otro día. 

Muy buenos. 

Up


----------



## Carlos París (9 Ene 2022)

Se sabe ya cuántas mujeres participaron en el diseño y ejecución de toda esa ingeniería?


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Si se gastaran el presupuesto de Operación Triunfo en estos programas, a lo mejor en lugar de ir a episodio por año sacarían uno por semana



Pero no mantendrían a la masa en niveles altos de estupidez, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## chemarin (9 Ene 2022)

¿Tú eres tonto o has venido a tocar los cojones en este hilo, por otro lado excelente? ¿A qué viene juzgar el pasado con los conocimientos o preferencias actuales?


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Se sabe ya cuántas mujeres participaron en el diseño y ejecución de toda esa ingeniería?



Quizá muchas más de las que nos pensamos, porque seguro que en el Imperio Romano también había mujeres con pene.


----------



## chemarin (9 Ene 2022)

Hacía algunos años que había visto en la 2 el episodio de los acueductos, es impresionante, sin duda, y justo ayer estuve viendo en youtube una charla que hizo Isaac Moreno, en la que explicaba varios errores que actualmente tenemos sobre cómo hacían las carreteras los romanos, muy interesante, pero que mucho. Y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con @M. Priede , la televisión pública debería de centrarse mucho más en este tipo de programas, al menos quien quiera conocer que pueda hacerlo.


----------



## alfogensis (9 Ene 2022)

La mejor serie documental hecha en España, aparte de Arqueomanía. Te descubren rincones de España espectaculares.


----------



## McRotor (9 Ene 2022)

Que si salio a cuenta? heredamos de ellos todo de el saber hacer y dominamos el mundo por siglos...

Los panchos tuvieron esa oportunidad al dejarles en herencia todo ese legado y sucumbieron en 2 dias por avaricia.

Nueva España deberia ser lo que es USA y se han quedado para venerar a canibales


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ene 2022)

Además discriminaban a les iberes no binarios.
Se han dado casos.


----------



## wililon (9 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



El tema es que no sabían lo que era el coeficiente de seguridad y construirán para que todo aguantara mil (por decir un número) veces el peso que tenía que aguantar. Ahora se calcula que aguante dos o tres. Igual con materiales.

Al final es todo económico. Para que vas a hacer un puente que cuesta 1.000 millones sí te vale 200 años uno por 100 millones.

También, sólo vemos las construcciones que han aguantado y no las que cayeron.

En cualquier caso es la hostia las cosas que hacían para no saber lo que era un cero.

Respecto a las mujeres que decís. Eran una clase inferior y no participaban en nada.


----------



## chemarin (9 Ene 2022)

Y qué curioso que vienes a utilizar la ironía en un buen hilo, degradándolo, podrías haber hecho alguna aportación enriquecedora, pero no, haces chistes malos como si estuvieras en el bar con los amigotes. Muy significativo.


----------



## troll random (9 Ene 2022)

La 2 es un pedazo de canal, ya desde hace bastantes años. Infravalorada

Yo no sé hasta qué punto "la gente" prefiere ver la mierda de programas de otros canales tipo Telecinco antes que este programa por ejemplo. Lo que pasa es que no se publicita nada


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Si se gastaran el presupuesto de Operación Triunfo en estos programas, a lo mejor en lugar de ir a episodio por año sacarían uno por semana



Lamentablemente quitando cuatro gatos no los vería ni dios.

OT es infinitamente más rentable.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Se sabe ya cuántas mujeres participaron en el diseño y ejecución de toda esa ingeniería?



Seguramente muchas... alguien tendría que entretener a los obreros que participaron en su construcción.


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Ene 2022)

wililon dijo:


> El tema es que no sabían lo que era el coeficiente de seguridad y construirán para que todo aguantara mil (por decir un número) veces el peso que tenía que aguantar. Ahora se calcula que aguante dos o tres. Igual con materiales.
> 
> Al final es todo económico. Para que vas a hacer un puente que cuesta 1.000 millones sí te vale 200 años uno por 100 millones.
> 
> ...



Correcto

Hay que tener una perspectiva más amplia si comparamos esa época con la nuestra.

Ahora tenemos los medios para hacer esas obras colosales, pero el coste en dinero y en tiempo sería exponencial.

Por poner el ejemplo de un acueducto, sólo para la compra de terrenos suele irse la mitad del presupuesto, con la obtención de licencias se retrasa enormemente la obra, las evaluaciones de impacto ambiental te obliga a encarecer más aún la obra, el coste de personal es muy caro también sobretodo lo que tienes que pagar al estado, los trabajadores tienen derechos y no se desechan cuando morían, etc....

Casi todos esos problemas no lo tenían los romanos, podían permitirse el lujo de sobredimensionar, quedarse con los terrenos gratis, tener una miriada de esclavos trabajando bajo látigo... etc

Ojo, no quiero quitar mérito a los romanos, pues demostraron un envidiable ingenio para acometer esas obras, por ejemplo, siempre intentaban usar los materiales que tenían cerca de la obra, pero sólo digo que en está época sale muy muy caro hacer obras así, pero se podrían hacer


----------



## XXavier (9 Ene 2022)

Este hombre –Isaac Moreno– tiene muchos y excelentes videos en 'Youtube'. Todos muy recomendables.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

Es una cuestión económica, obsolescencia programada.

También está el acero de damasco el de Toledo o los aceros de las espadas samurái


----------



## Iron IQ (9 Ene 2022)

Los romanos han aprendido de todos los pueblos conquistados, empezando con los griegos, pasando por Creta, Oriente Medio y Mesopotamia, Egipto y acabando con los cartagos.
No me refiero solo a la ingeniería y la construcción y obras de genio sino en barcos, ciencia, astronomía e incluso el arte.
Desafortunadamente, muchos de los herederos del imperio no han sabido aprovechar esta riqueza!


----------



## wililon (9 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Seguramente muchas... alguien tendría que entretener a los obreros que participaron en su construcción.



Los obreros eran esclavos. No creo que tuviesen mucho entretenimiento


----------



## wililon (9 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Los romanos han aprendido de todos los pueblos conquistados, empezando con los griegos, pasando por Creta, Oriente Medio y Mesopotamia, Egipto y acabando con los cartagos.
> No me refiero solo a la ingeniería y la construcción y obras de genio sino en barcos, ciencia, astronomía e incluso el arte.
> Desafortunadamente, muchos de los herederos del imperio no han sabido aprovechar esta riqueza!



Antes de la primera guerra púnica no sabían hacer barcos decentes. Capturaron un barco cartaginés e hicieron ingeniería inversa. Poco después tenían flotas.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Ene 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Los obreros eran esclavos. No creo que tuviesen mucho entretenimiento



Los obreros eran libres, esclavos e incluso legionarios.


----------



## cujo (9 Ene 2022)

Tío no se si eres coco negro pero está nueva iteración tuya es de imbecil profundo


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (9 Ene 2022)

Buena serie, aunque creo que la vi ya hace tiempo en Dmax o alguna de estas. Para estudiar por qué cuando se producen algunas catástrofes aguantan los puentes romanos y los modernos no


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Ene 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Antes de la primera guerra púnica no sabían hacer barcos decentes. Capturaron un barco cartaginés e hicieron ingeniería inversa. Poco después tenían flotas.



Y a esas galeras le añadieron UN PALO para asegurarse de esa superioridad en combate naval


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Ene 2022)

Es de lo mejorcito en muuchos años, de television española, junto con Arqueomania, pero los programas culturales son muy minoritarios y el pvto nom prefiere borregos estupidos, que solo sepan, balar y seguir al pastor !!!


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

La incultura de la gente de izquierdas es lamentable .
Como dato histórico, la firma de amalganar la plata con mercurio lo inventamos los españoles ,pasando a extraer plata con una pureza asombrosa en cantidades nunca vistas en la historia, .
De hecho el real de a 8 fue la primera moneda de curso legal en todo el mundo.
Y todo ese mercurio salia de las minas de almaden, de hecho se sabia la plata que sacaban en las españas por la cantidad de mercurio que se mandaba de almaden.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Ene 2022)

*Todos somos romanos, menos @Sir Connor que es pakistani.*





que


----------



## magnoberto (9 Ene 2022)

Muy bueno, buen trabajo de 3D


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

El hierro de base era muy malo. 
Las espadas se forjaban a láminas para evitar ese efecto, consiguiendo aceros de filo durísimo y resistencia insuperable.

Una espada japonesa tiene estructura interna de milhojas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

De historia ni idea como todos los progres









Método de patios - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Vuelve a párvulos con tus hijos gañan

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XXavier (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El hierro de base era muy malo.
> Las espadas se forjaban a láminas para evitar ese efecto, consiguiendo aceros de filo durísimo y resistencia insuperable.
> 
> Una espada japonesa tiene estructura interna de milhojas.



Hasta muy entrado el s. XIX, el acero era un producto artesanal, mal conocido. Es notable que la torre Eiffel está construida con hierro forjado (producto que hoy ha desaparecido) y no con acero, porque la producción industrial de acero, masiva y normalizada, apenas estaba en sus comienzos...

Sin embargo, los romanos habían desarrollado, hasta cierto punto, la técnica del acerado en serie, mediante forja. Por ejemplo, el vástago metálico del 'pilum' tenía un contenido de carbono relativamente alto, propio del acero, en su parte anterior, mientras que la parte posterior era de hierro muy bajo en carbono. De ese modo, se conseguía una dureza muy alta en la punta, para penetrar escudos y corazas, y la parte posterior se doblaba en cambio fácilmente, con lo que ya no servía para que el enemigo lo devolviera...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Ene 2022)

Estos documentales los ha hecho RTVE olos ha adquirido???

De Isaac moreno aparte de YouTube podéis empaparos aquí: TRAIANVS

Entre otras cosas hay en pdf un libro sobre calzadas que es la puta hostia


----------



## tixel (9 Ene 2022)

No tienes idea de conocimientos que había en el pasado que se perdieron. Hablando con un lutier me ha contado que hay maneras, materiales, barnices de como se hacían los instrumentos que hoy en día se desconocen.


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Desmontan totalmente el mito de la aportación árabe; ya estaba todo inventado, es más, se tardó siglos en volver a recuperar esa capacidad técnica.



Sólo por eso, ya me tiene ganado.

Que se estén tirando miles de millones en excavar cosas de moros mientras Guarrazar sigue en el ostracismo más vergonzoso...

Si vuelvo a oir a otro arqueólogo podemita hablar del regadío moruno le meto una guasca que va a llorar hasta el hijo de su mujer.


----------



## tixel (9 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Y el episodio de los acueductos muy bien, hablan Della capa que ponían para impermeabilizar que hoy no saben de que era exactamente, algo de color rojo que muestras, y como aprovechaban la orografía para llevar agua y crear ciudades, una pasada esos reportajes; los vi en su momento, desconocía que estaban en su web; excelentes episodios



Lo de los acueductos tiene miga, porque se cree que el de Segovia ya estaba cuando llegaron los romanos y que fue llegar estos, verlo y copiarlo y replicarlo. Y ahí ya nos metemos en rollos de la Atlantida y los tartesos. De hecho en Segovia hay el cuento de que el acueducto lo hizo el diablo mismo.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Lo de los acueductos tiene miga, porque se cree que el de Segovia ya estaba cuando llegaron los romanos y que fue llegar estos, verlo y copiarlo y replicarlo. Y ahí ya nos metemos en rollos de la Atlantida y los tartesos. De hecho en Segovia hay el cuento de que el acueducto lo hizo el diablo mismo.



Lo más sorprendente, según cuenta en el documental, es que pudieron hacerlo con un sifón de tuberías de plomo, pero primó la monumentalidad.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Lo de los acueductos tiene miga, porque se cree que el de Segovia ya estaba cuando llegaron los romanos y que fue llegar estos, verlo y copiarlo y replicarlo. Y ahí ya nos metemos en rollos de la Atlantida y los tartesos. De hecho en Segovia hay el cuento de que el acueducto lo hizo el diablo mismo.



Dios mio!!!!
Vuelve al hilo de la tierra plana .
Eso de que lo hizo el diablo, es porque en el medievo no entendian como se podian hacer esas obras, con sus conocimientos y recursos era imposible y se le atribuia al demonio porque no habia señal de dios en ellos.
Al contrario , muchas veces habia faunos y seres mitológicos 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rabino Arana (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El hierro de base era muy malo.Las espadas se forjaban a láminas para evitar ese efecto, consiguiendo aceros de filo durísimo y resistencia insuperable.Una espada japonesa tiene estructura interna de milhojas.




Siento decir que lo de las katanas es un mito que nos han vendido los japoneses. El acero de una katana es inferior al de Toledo, salvo alguna excepcional. El mejor acero es el de Damasco con un porcentaje de carbono entre el 1,4-1,6% (hasta el 2% en algunos casos) lo cual es una barbaridad. Lo normal en un acero templable y con la elasticidad necesaria para forjar un arma larga es un porcentaje de carbono entre el 0,2 y el 0,5%. Copio literalmente de una artículo:

Es un acero con propiedades mecánicas fuera de lo corriente. Se trata de aceros con contenidos de carbono muy elevados que los convierten en materiales duros y resistentes al desgaste. Su filo permanece inalterable y extraordinariamente cortante por continuado y severo uso que se haga de él. Su único posible defecto, la extremada fragilidad, la corregían los herreros con una combinación de forja, a la temperatura conveniente, y temple controlado.

*Fabricación del acero de Damasco: estudio metalográfico*
https://revistademetalurgia.revistas.csic.es › article

Resumen:
Acero de Damasco es la denominación que los europeos dieron al material del que estaban hechas las
espadas musulmanas durante la época de las Cruzadas. Este acero hipereutectoide, presenta un alto
contenido de carbono que supera en todos los casos el 0,8 %, llegando en algunos casos al 2,1 % en
masa. El secreto de sus buenas características mecánicas radica en los procesos de forja en caliente,
en un intervalo de temperaturas entre 650 y 850 °C, a los que se puede someter. El temple final en
agua, salmuera u otras soluciones acuosas, confiere a las armas fabricadas con este acero una buena
resistencia en su filo cortante y una tenacidad elevada. En la presente investigación se estudian los
procesos de fabricación de este tipo de acero. Se ha aplicado la microscopía electrónica de barrido al
estudio de materiales fabricados por los autores siguiendo los métodos artesanos antiguos de forja y
temple.

Los persas tenían el mejor acero que luego copiaron los árabes y el acero de Toledo fue un acero de compromiso, no tan bueno como el damasco pero más facil de fabricar en masa. Lo de las katanas es un mito de las peliculas de samurais y de Tarantino.


----------



## tixel (9 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Dios mio!!!!
> Vuelve al hilo de la tierra plana .
> Eso de que lo hizo el diablo, es porque en el medievo no entendian como se podian hacer esas obras, con sus conocimientos y recursos era imposible y se le atribuia al demonio porque no habia señal de dios en ellos.
> Al contrario , muchas veces habia faunos y seres mitológicos
> ...



Lo de que lo hizo el diablo no tiene nada que ver con esas chorradas tuyas del medievo. Os debéis pensar que vosotros sois más listos que los del medievo y que en el medievo eran subnormales y con eso lo que demostráis es lo subnormales que sois vosotros.


----------



## El pernales (9 Ene 2022)

Roma se la sacaba en cualquier lugar. Que había que hacer un acueducto impresionante, se hacía,. Que había que fundar una ciudad, se funda, que hay que horadar la montaña, se hace. Ahí se podía ver la fuerza que tenía Roma. Es impresionante viajar por España por las antiguas alzadas romanas. Y divo viajar, puesto que muchas de las actuales carreteras discurren por las antiguas calzadas romanas. Todavía, uno se queda embelesado cuando ve toda esa ingeniería romana en la actualidad. Segovia con su acueducto, Mérida, la pequeña Roma ibérica, Segobriga, en Cuenca, Juliobriga, en Cantabria, Cáparra en Cáceres, Tiermes, en Soria, nuestra "Petra" Hispánica. Itálica en Sevilla, Córdoba con sus vestigios, Zaragoza, (Caesaraugusta) o el imponente puente sobre el tajo de Alcántara en Cáceres. La ciudad dd Tarragona, etc.... 
Esto en España, pero en cualquier punto del imperio era igual. Fueres a donde fueres, allí estaba Roma. Esa era su fortaleza. Lo que había que hacer se construía costase lo que costase.
Y sí la serie de documentales de ingeniería romana tiene más calidad que muchas producciones de la BBC o francesas que podemos visionar hoy en día


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Lo de que lo hizo el diablo no tiene nada que ver con esas chorradas tuyas del medievo. Os debéis pensar que vosotros sois más listos que los del medievo y que en el medievo eran subnormales y con eso lo que demostráis es lo subnormales que sois vosotros.



Eso porque lo dice su ilustridima ignorancia .
Sabes porque el acueducto de tarragona se llama puente del diablo?
O la calzada del diablo?
Y mil ejemplos mas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La incultura de la gente de izquierdas es lamentable .
> Como dato histórico, la firma de amalganar la plata con mercurio lo inventamos los españoles ,pasando a extraer plata con una pureza asombrosa en cantidades nunca vistas en la historia, .
> De hecho el real de a 8 fue la primera moneda de curso legal en todo el mundo.
> Y todo ese mercurio salia de las minas de almaden, de hecho se sabia la plata que sacaban en las españas por la cantidad de mercurio que se mandaba de almaden.
> ...



Recomendable ver los documentales los imperios de la plata


----------



## Faldo (9 Ene 2022)

Con esos documentales se te caen los huevos al suelo. No te imaginas hasta donde podía llegar la ingeniería romana.

A mi lo que mas me sorprende es que todas esas construcciones colosales las hacían en relativo poco tiempo con lo cual requería de una buena planificación y gestión de todos los recursos. El Coliseo se construyo en 8 años y es una obra impresionante, pero hay que tener en cuenta no solo el ladrillo, el cemento, travertino, mármol, hierro para enlazar los differences bloques y otros materiales de construcción. Tambien la obra venia con incontables esculturas, adornos, dibujos, grabados, etc. No es decir "es que tenían muchos esclavos", ok pero esos esclavos hay que organizarlos, enseñarlos, muchos de los trabajos en la construcción son cualificados, no todo es levantar piedras. Con lo cual sería muy interesante aprender sobre los recursos empleado por los romanos para formar a la gente que trabajaba en las obras importantes.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

El uso del mercurio en las medulas es muy discutible, y si se utilizo fue de forma anécdotica, ¿sabe su ilustrisima cuantos kilos de oro se extraian al año de las medulas?
Echa cuentas y dime porqué no hay niveles alarmantes de mercurio en ese suelo.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Lo que es cierto guste o no es que somos romanos. Ninguna cultura de las muchas que han pasado por aquí ha marcado tanto el devenir de la península ibérica como los romanos.


----------



## Faldo (9 Ene 2022)

Los violines Stradivarius por ejemplo están hechos con un tipo de madera que actualmente no se puede encontrar y esa es la clave de su sonoridad.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

El imperio musulmán como todos los imperios conectó culturas, Su mayor aporte fue en el ámbito matemático y cartográfico, básicamente porque debían saber en todo momento y lugar por donde quedaba la Meca. 

Es justo darles la importancia que tuvieron, A mi entender después de los romanos la cultura que más ha aportado a lo que es hoy la península ibérica. Eso si sin confundirlo con lo que hoy en día es el mundo musulmán que ha quedado rezagado y sin idealizarlo, como tampoco hay que idealizar el mundo romano que tenia muchos y graves defectos.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Recomendable ver los documentales los imperios de la plata



Gracias. Lo han quitado de TVE en septiembre. Seguramente que al no ser producción propia tenía un tiempo determinado de exhibición. Imperios de la plata (Miniserie de TV) (2018)

Está aquí. Y estoy viendo el primer capítulo y sí, lo esperado: millones de indígenas murieron y podría haberse construido un puente de plata hasta Madrid con los huesos de los que murieron":








Imperios de la plata (cap 1)


China se ha enriquecido a través de la reforma fiscal y el comercio. Sostenida por la plata, su economía e...




www.documaniatv.com













Imperios de la plata (cap 2)


A pesar de que muchos crean que China ha llegado a ser una superpotencia mundial los últimos años, la verd...




www.documaniatv.com


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Ene 2022)

Que podcast es?


----------



## Busher (9 Ene 2022)

bric dijo:


> Yo he visto los dos primeros, minas y carreteras. Y tienes razón, es una gozada. Impresiona ver como hacían las cosas mejor que ahora sin toda la tecnología actual.



Jamas entendere esa tendencia a la sobrexaltacion de la ingenieria romana.
Fue increible para su epoca, sin duda, insuperable en su tiempo y durante muchos siglos despues, pero hace siglos que esta ampliamente superada.
Eso de que "hacian las cosas mejor que ahora" me parece un discurso obtuso porque no las hacian mejor de lo que podriamos y sabriamos hacer ahora si quisiesemos y nos interesare hacer lo que hacian ellos... el tema es que NO QUEREMOS Y NO NOS INTERESA.

Ellos construian las grandes obras publicas (y algunas privadas) para "la eternidad", en modo masivo piedra piedra piedra y mas piedra... todo macizo, pesado, sobredimensionado en el sentido de la durabilidad.
Nosotros podriamos facilmente hacer lo mismo y lo que construyesemos asi duraria aun mas tiempo, seria mas exacto y preciso y costaria mucho menos esfuerzo y tiempo hacerlo, pero es que NO QUEREMOS NI NECESITAMOS ESO.

Nuestra sociedad y necesidades cambian cada decada... el puente que construimos hace 50 años ya se ha quedado pequeño o ya no esta donde mas conviene, la canalizacion de agua que hicimos hace 80 años ya no resulta suficiente o no cumple los nuevos estandares sanitarios... ¿para que vamos a construir de forma increiblemente lenta, masiva y costosa cosas que duren mil años si en menos de un siglo van a quedar obsoletas e inutilizadas? Seria absurdo.
Los puentes sobre el Manzanares en Madrid han tenido que ser desmontados, ensanchados y reconstruidos varias veces... y se mantienen las piedras originales por fuera por cuestiones historicas, pero por dentro son puentes MODERNOS.

Mirad... en Madrid se usa la expresion "ser mas viejo que el canalillo", refiriendose a esto...









Canalillo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En menos de 200 años esa obra es referida popularmente como paradigma de lo viejo y obsoleto... ¿queremos que cada obra publica sea grandiosamente eterna y monumental aun suponiendo ello que sea mas lenta y cara de construir y solo vaya a ser util durante 80, 100 o 150 años en el mejor de los casos?, ¿no es mas pragmatico construir las cosas para que duren el tiempo que van a ser utiles?
Os recuerdo que las obras publicas se hacen con dinero de impuestos. Dadle unas vueltas al tema.

En fin... reflexiones.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Que podcast es?



El pilum no estaba diseñado para doblarse, eso es una falacia, el pilum era un arma muy pesada que lanzada por un legionario a mas de 10 metros y era capaz de atravesar el escudo y la cota de malla del oponente,.
Era un anti escudos , pero también mataba al portador

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (9 Ene 2022)

Por lo que he ido leyendo, sí.
Se utilizaban de diferentes pesos, el ligero y el pesado. 
Con el ligero, atravesabas defensas leves y escudos. Al doblarse, inutilizabas el escudo y además recomponer su forma para volver a utilizarlo no era tan complicado.
El pesado ya era para muy corta distancia y soltar una descarga que se lleve todo por delante.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (9 Ene 2022)

El aporte árabe, al menos para mí, tiene su clave en que fueron siglos de permanencia en la que asimilar los avances y corrientes que venían de otras partes, y cierta uniformidad en aplicarlos. Si quitases a los árabes de la península esos avances hubieran llegado igualmente más tarde o más temprano.
Hay que ser justos y darles cierto valos, sobre todo a los avanzces puramente propios, pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que las chupadas de polla a la ciencia y tecnología árabe en este pais tienen más que ver con asuntos de ideología política que con la veracidad de dichos avances.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Por lo que he ido leyendo, sí.
> Se utilizaban de diferentes pesos, el ligero y el pesado.
> Con el ligero, atravesabas defensas leves y escudos. Al doblarse, inutilizabas el escudo y además recomponer su forma para volver a utilizarlo no era tan complicado.
> El pesado ya era para muy corta distancia y soltar una descarga que se lleve todo por delante.



No se inutilizaba el escudo al doblarse, yo creo que no sabeis ni como es un pilum , cuando eso atraviesa el escudo es imposible sacarlo, no porque este doblado, es por su forma de arpon






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (9 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No se inutilizaba el escudo al doblarse, yo creo que no sabeis ni como es un pilum , cuando eso atraviesa el escudo es imposible sacarlo, no porque este doblado, es por su forma de arpon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta también, que pilum que no daba en su objetivo, pilum que te podían mandar de vuelta.
Si los primeros lanzados quedaban ligeramente deformados, pero no tanto como para no poder repararse, también evitabas recibirlos como regalito en caso de error.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Ten en cuenta también, que pilum que no daba en su objetivo, pilum que te podían mandar de vuelta.
> Si los primeros lanzados quedaban ligeramente deformados, pero no tanto como para no poder repararse, también evitabas recibirlos como regalito en caso de error.



Ese es el argumento que se ha dado a la teoria del doblaje, pero si lo piensas no tiene mucho sentido, algo anti escudos no puede ser de hojalata.
Y algo que es facil de doblar, si se dobla ligeramente, bastaria apoyarlo en en suelo y con un pie volverlo a enderezar

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> El aporte árabe, al menos para mí, tiene su clave en que fueron siglos de permanencia en la que asimilar los avances y corrientes que venían de otras partes, y cierta uniformidad en aplicarlos. Si quitases a los árabes de la península esos avances hubieran llegado igualmente más tarde o más temprano.
> Hay que ser justos y darles cierto valos, sobre todo a los avanzces puramente propios, pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que las chupadas de polla a la ciencia y tecnología árabe en este pais tienen más que ver con asuntos de ideología política que con la veracidad de dichos avances.



Petrodólares mandan, amego.

Si en Arabia no tuvieran el aceite del demonio estaríamos lanzándoles sacos de arroz como a los somalíes, y nadie hablaría del esplendor de la civilización islámica


----------



## alexxxmf (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Para esto está una televisión pública, y no para gastar dinero copiando la basura que hacen las demás.
> 
> Normalmente, cuando vemos las ruinas las contemplamos como reliquias del pasado, dado que no podemos imaginarnos qué aspecto tenían en su día esos edificios, minas y carreteras. Gracias a la digitalización se pueden reconstruir.
> 
> ...



Sigo tu consejo y me aparto el nombre del documental para vermelo despues.


----------



## XXavier (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Gracias. Lo han quitado de TVE en septiembre. Seguramente que al no ser producción propia tenía un tiempo determinado de exhibición. Imperios de la plata (Miniserie de TV) (2018)
> 
> Está aquí. Y estoy viendo el primer capítulo y sí, lo esperado: millones de indígenas murieron y podría haberse construido un puente de plata hasta Madrid con los huesos de los que murieron":
> 
> ...




Lo de los indígenas y sus huesos seguramente es cierto, pero son cosas que han ocurrido con frecuencia en la historia. Habrá que ver cuántos esclavos murieron en Hispania en la minería de oro. Y eso, por no pensar en los negros africanos esclavizados, en los culíes chinos trabajando 'con contrato' en América, en los proletarios europeos durante la revolución industrial, etc. etc. Ya decía Goebbels que la sangre es la argamasa del progreso...

Y en el siglo XX, se producían en las minas de Europa catástrofes como esta:









Catastrophe de Courrières — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org





Hubo más de mil muertos. No habrá que aclarar que viudas y huérfanos quedaron en el abandono y la miseria.

Copio y pego unas líneas del texto, para que se vea qué poca consideración se tenía con el personal:


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



Ninguna obra de hoy en día aguanta 2000 años ni los romanos pretendían que los durase.

Sin quitar mérito en absoluto, el "problema" de los romanos es que no conocían el cálculo integral/diferencial y las obras las sobredimensionaban de cojones.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Ene 2022)

Todo eso es cierto, pero no hay que olvidar que los moros vivieron en toledo con judios y cristianos.
Mi ciudad se denomina asi porque comvivieron las 3 religiones en espacio tiempo, .


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EGO (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Lo que es cierto guste o no es que somos romanos. Ninguna cultura de las muchas que han pasado por aquí ha marcado tanto el devenir de la península ibérica como los romanos.



Y muy agradecidos que les estamos a los romanos por habernos traido un salto tecnologico.

Todo lo contrario que los panchitos mierdosos y acomplejados,que aun siguen maldiciendo a España a pesar de que su calidad de vida mejoro brutalmente.

Esa es la diferencia entre pueblos orgullosos de su historia y pueblos acomplejados.Nosotros no vamos culpando a los italianos por haberse llevado el oro de las minas de Leon.


----------



## Cane-flauto (9 Ene 2022)

Y Virgilio? nadie como él.


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Putos romanos rachistas, cartago era un matriarcado!



Los romanos eran mucho menos machistas que civilizaciones anteriores como los griegos.


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Los romanos eran mucho menos machistas que civilizaciones anteriores como los griegos.



Antes de los romanos las mujeres no tenían menstruación, fue por culpa del falocentrismo rumano que las mugeres pasaran a sangrar.


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Antes de los romanos las mujeres no tenían menstruación, fue por culpa del falocentrismo rumano que las mugeres pasaran a sangrar.



Eso paso con los fenicios, no con los romanos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Gracias. Lo voy a indicar en la cabecera.



Tiene sobre todo vídeos sobre charlas o seminarios. Obviamente no hay tanta imagen como en la serie de TVE, pero el contenido es quizá mayor, porque él está menos encorsetado de cara a dar explicaciones y a tirar puyas a quien proceda.

Yo lo conocí por YT, y después de ver casi todos sus vídeos la serie de TVE me deja un poco frío.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Ya era hora que abrieras un hilo interesante.


----------



## chemarin (9 Ene 2022)

Para decir gilipolleces ya está la guardería, pero para los imbéciles en este foro tengo mejor tratamiento. Al ignore subnormal.


----------



## tixel (9 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Eso porque lo dice su ilustridima ignorancia .
> Sabes porque el acueducto de tarragona se llama puente del diablo?
> O la calzada del diablo?
> Y mil ejemplos mas
> ...



Ya veo q no tienes puta idea de la historia del acueducto de Segovia


----------



## Brigit (9 Ene 2022)

Solo vi uno de los capítulos y me encantó. Muy bueno.


----------



## El pernales (9 Ene 2022)

El pilum era de un sólo uso por una razón muy simple, para que no se volviese a usar en contra de quien lo había tirado


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Cómo los correos urgentes podían recorrer 2.000 kms en una semana, a un promedio de 285 kms por día, 20 kms/hora? Pues con un carro de carreras, de auriga:



UN MES , todo UN MES tardó una carta normal en llegar dentro de la misma comunidad autónoma. Una distancia de unos 100 kms y la carta tardó más en llegar que si la llevasen en burro.


----------



## El pernales (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> El imperio musulmán como todos los imperios conectó culturas, Su mayor aporte fue en el ámbito matemático y cartográfico, básicamente porque debían saber en todo momento y lugar por donde quedaba la Meca.
> 
> Es justo darles la importancia que tuvieron, A mi entender después de los romanos la cultura que más ha aportado a lo que es hoy la península ibérica. Eso si sin confundirlo con lo que hoy en día es el mundo musulmán que ha quedado rezagado y sin idealizarlo, como tampoco hay que idealizar el mundo romano que tenia muchos y graves defectos.



El mundo musulmán de los Abderramanes y el califato de Córdoba, fue heredera de las ideas romanas, además en algunos aspectos llegaron a mejorarla. Efectivamente no se parece en nada a la actual guarrería musulmana.


----------



## anduriña (9 Ene 2022)

Lo estoy viendo. Muy bueno. Recomendado.


----------



## Teuro (9 Ene 2022)

De todas formas el Imperio Romano tenía exactamente los mismos problemas que los actuales: Falta de energía y problema monetario. Mientras que el Imperio Español tenía que traer oro y plata de América para financiarse los romanos se financiaban a base de trabajo esclavo, que no deja de ser una especie de mina de oro y plata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ene 2022)

si. excelentes documentales .

Una edición impecable que engancha . Así deberían enseñar en los colegios . 

la cuestión es si han tenido más audiencia que los programas de Jorge Javier o mierdas por el estilo .


----------



## ELCABRONAZO (9 Ene 2022)

Sitio


----------



## Iron IQ (9 Ene 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Siento decir que lo de las katanas es un mito que nos han vendido los japoneses. El acero de una katana es inferior al de Toledo, salvo alguna excepcional. El mejor acero es el de Damasco con un porcentaje de carbono entre el 1,4-1,6% (hasta el 2% en algunos casos) lo cual es una barbaridad. Lo normal en un acero templable y con la elasticidad necesaria para forjar un arma larga es un porcentaje de carbono entre el 0,2 y el 0,5%. Copio literalmente de una artículo:
> 
> Es un acero con propiedades mecánicas fuera de lo corriente. Se trata de aceros con contenidos de carbono muy elevados que los convierten en materiales duros y resistentes al desgaste. Su filo permanece inalterable y extraordinariamente cortante por continuado y severo uso que se haga de él. Su único posible defecto, la extremada fragilidad, la corregían los herreros con una combinación de forja, a la temperatura conveniente, y temple controlado.
> 
> ...



En los cursos de metalurgia de los años 70-80 nos decían que el acero de Damasco era tan duro dado su alto contenido de carbono.
El carbono estaba mejor absorbido en feritas debido al alto contenido de mangano y titanio, materiales desconocidos pero presentes en las arenas del Medio Oriente.
Además que usando preponderante madera y no carbono para el calentamiento del forjado, el acero tenia tiempo que absorba mejor el carbono.
Los romanos fabricaban el acero con carbón de mina, mas productivo y mas rápido pero con el inconveniente de un proceso rápido que no deja tiempo a los átomos que migren


----------



## Iron IQ (9 Ene 2022)

El plomo mata, pero muy lentamente.
La esperanza media de vida rondaba 45 años en los mejores casos, aquí la gente llegaba tranquilamente a lo 70 con agua de grifo y tubería de plomo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 Ene 2022)

burges dijo:


> Estupendo programa si.
> Menos mal que no lo ven progres ni mujeras, en cuanto lo vean se acaba: es claramente hetero patriarcal.



Yo soy tía, el otro día me vi el de los acueductos y me gustó mucho. No sabía que habían sacado más entregas; me lo apunto.


----------



## burges (9 Ene 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Yo soy tía, el otro día me vi el de los acueductos y me gustó mucho. No sabía que habían sacado más entregas; me lo apunto.



Por supuesto no hay problema con las mujeres, he escrito mujeras, espero, por tu bien no me malinterpretes, no seas una de ellas. 
Así podrás disfrutar de esta maravilla, como del resto de las cosas sin prejuicios... 
Ser una mujera es ser una desgraciada en esta sociedad, como los flagelantes en la edad media, lo malo para el resto, es que su odio a si mismas, nos afecta negativamente a todos...


----------



## Pleonasmo (9 Ene 2022)

Este me lo vi hace un tiempo. Es sencillamente impresionante lo que hicieron.


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Ene 2022)

Pero poned enlaces a los documentales, mastuerzos 









Ingeniería romana - Las ciudades I - Documental en RTVE


Documental sobre cómo Roma fue modelo para el resto de ciudades del Imperio y cómo se fundaba una ciudad. Episodio centrado en la antigua Tarraco.



www.rtve.es


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El plomo mata, pero muy lentamente.
> La esperanza media de vida rondaba 45 años en los mejores casos, aquí la gente llegaba tranquilamente a lo 70 con agua de grifo y tubería de plomo.



Aquí se han hecho instalaciones de tuberías de plomo hasta los años 60...aún hay algunas redes funcionando.


----------



## Decimus (9 Ene 2022)

Está genial. Pero que gesticule tanto con las manos me pone nervioso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Ene 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ninguna obra de hoy en día aguanta 2000 años ni los romanos pretendían que los durase.
> 
> Sin quitar mérito en absoluto, el "problema" de los romanos es que no conocían el cálculo integral/diferencial y las obras las sobredimensionaban de cojones.



Y a que prohibieron el uso de acero en los hormigones de las obras públicas.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Ene 2022)

Antes de nada, gracias al forero @Svl, que fue quien me pasó los enlaces. Este hilo lo colgué hace unos días con el título de 'ingeniería romana' y apenas tuvo cien visitas y ni un comentario.

Lo importante que es el título y una entradilla que enganche.


----------



## Rabino Arana (9 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> En los cursos de metalurgia de los años 70-80 nos decían que el acero de Damasco era tan duro dado su alto contenido de carbono.
> El carbono estaba mejor absorbido en feritas debido al alto contenido de mangano y titanio, materiales desconocidos pero presentes en las arenas del Medio Oriente.
> Además que usando preponderante madera y no carbono para el calentamiento del forjado, el acero tenia tiempo que absorba mejor el carbono.
> Los romanos fabricaban el acero con carbón de mina, mas productivo y mas rápido pero con el inconveniente de un proceso rápido que no deja tiempo a los átomos que migren



Efectivamente, el "truco" está en forjar ese acero sin "quemarlo" ni deshacer la estructura interna, eso es lo difícil. Parece ser que también llevaba vanadio, como un 0,004%, aunque no era algo hecho a posta, simplemente era un impureza de la mena.
Para el que le interese, este es un buen enlace:






John Verhoeven: Mystery of Damascus Steel Swords Unveiled – Department of Materials Science and Engineering







www.mse.iastate.edu


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Ene 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Antes de la primera guerra púnica no sabían hacer barcos decentes. Capturaron un barco cartaginés e hicieron ingeniería inversa. Poco después tenían flotas.



Eran los chinos de ahora...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 Ene 2022)

Lo de los caminos romanos es para flipar, hoy en día usamos algunos sin darnos cuenta .


----------



## Abrojo (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Svl (9 Ene 2022)

Una pequeña foto de las columnas de Hércules de hoy mismo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Lo de los caminos romanos es para flipar, hoy en día usamos algunos sin darnos cuenta .



Y muchos puentes siguen en uso.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (9 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Lo de los caminos romanos es para flipar, hoy en día usamos algunos sin darnos cuenta .



Y la base para construir una carretera moderna (trazado, allanado, capas, regado, compactado...) es la misma que usaban; al menos en los conceptos más amplios, otra cosa ya es los materiales que se utilizan hoy en día, la velocidad y la precisión en la construcción (sin entrar en los detalles técnicos debido a mi ignorancia).


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ene 2022)

Mis impuestos bien gastados por una vez.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



Se sigue utilizando la puzolana para el hormigón hidrófugo (se redescubrió en el XVIII) pero aun no han sido capaces de reproducir exactamente el hormigón que ellos usaban ya que aparte del agotamiento del mineral del Vesubio, se perdio la formula y el procedimiento de mezcla y fraguado.

Esta por ver que nuestros puentes y forjados de hormigon aguanten como el Panteón de Agripa, 100% hormigon y 2000 años sin tan siquiera una gotera.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 898905



Somos Roma. El dia que nos demos cuenta y volvamos a las esencias políticas de la cives solucionamos todo esto de feministas, progresistas y demas males que nos aquejan.


----------



## fred (9 Ene 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Está genial. Pero que gesticule tanto con las manos me pone nervioso.



Además que tiene la voz doblada,me parece una chapuza,pero bueno se perdona por ser grandes documentales.


----------



## SPQR (9 Ene 2022)

Están muy bien los 4 episodios hasta el momento.

De obligado visionado para cualquier #follaromanos


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Abr 2022)

Hace un tiempo un forero compartio un enlace donde poder descargar todos los capitulos de Ingenieria Romana desde una web que permitia hacer busquedas de programas de TV. Si alguien recuerda el asunto agradeceria lo compartiera. He sido incapaz de encontrar el hilo

Y si alguien sabe como descargar material de la pagina web de DocumaniaTV pues estare tambien muy agradecido


----------



## latumbadehuma (8 Abr 2022)

una gran serie, ya vista en casa para educar a los niños.

se repite cada año si hace falta.


----------



## Phoenician (8 Abr 2022)

No, este mensaje es esencial para demostrar la verdad más importante de la Historia: hay que quedarse con lo positivo y olvidar lo negativo para ser felices y progresar. 

Nosotros nos quedamos con lo positivo de los Romanos y olvidamos conscientemente su genocidio (ej. Numancia) y su codicia (ej. Las minas de Almadén). Gracias a eso progresamos y nos convertimos en el mayor imperio de todos los tiempos. 

Los países sudamericanos rojos victimistas que están todo el puto día llorando porque sólo nos recuerdan que fuimos a follarnos a sus tatarabuelas y a saquearles el oro, en lugar de quedarse con lo positivo en cuanto a progreso tecnológico y leyes, no progresarán ni serán felices nunca.


----------



## M. Priede (Viernes a la(s) 9:54 AM)

Desvelada la FORMVLA DEL HORMIGON ROMANO = CONSTRVCCIONES INDESTRVCTIBLES | Burbuja.info


----------



## jake (Viernes a la(s) 9:59 AM)

De hecho, últimamente están emitiendo en La 2 algunas series-documentales bastante interesantes pero al no tener promoción pasan desapercibidas.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Viernes a la(s) 10:07 AM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sorprende también que el acueducto de Segovia fuera construido por pura estética; podrían haber conducido el agua mediante un sifón de tubería de plomo, que entonces usaban habitualmente:



Ejemplo de manipulación oficial. Se lleva décadas demostrado que es imposible que el acueducto de Segovia lo hicieran los romanos. Los sillares han formado enlaces atómicos entre sí, y para que eso ocurra han de pasar diez mil años como mínimo.
Pero nada, aquí erre que erre con las mentiras oficiales del Crimen Organizado.


----------



## M. Priede (Viernes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Ejemplo de manipulación oficial. Se lleva décadas demostrado que es imposible que el acueducto de Segovia lo hicieran los romanos. Los sillares han formado enlaces atómicos entre sí, y para que eso ocurra han de pasar diez mil años como mínimo.
> Pero nada, aquí erre que erre con las mentiras oficiales del Crimen Organizado.



Nos ocultan que fueron los egipcios. La islamofobia es lo que tiene.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (Viernes a la(s) 10:56 AM)

Os aconsejo la visita al museo del Foro romano de Zaragoza y la entrada a la cloaca.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Viernes a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Te daría a like si subieses la foto del sifón ese que dices que era viable para llevar el agua a la ciudad


----------



## M. Priede (Viernes a la(s) 12:11 PM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Te daría a like si subieses la foto del sifón ese que dices que era viable para llevar el agua a la ciudad



Te llevaría menos tiempo buscarlo tú mismo.

Imágenes:

ingenieria hidraulica romana sifones - Búsqueda Imágenes (bing.com)

Ingeniería romana: Los acueductos I (rtve.es) 

Ingeniería romana: Los acueductos II (rtve.es)


----------



## Kalevala (Viernes a la(s) 12:18 PM)

Teuro dijo:


> Según leí una vez los cabrones tenían un hormigón mejor que el que usamos actualmente. Ninguna obra de hoy día hecha de hormigón va a aguantar 2.000 años. Parece ser que utilizaron unas cenizas de un volcán, que por cierto, agotaron.



La ingeniería de hoy va hacia la optimización. El precio de la construcción es una métrica tan importante como la estabilidad o seguridad.
Pero no están entre sus objetivos la durabilidad y la resistencia ante eventos muy poco probables.
El típico puente romano que aguanta que pasen camiones de 50 TM no tendría sentido en el imperio romano bajo la óptica ingenieril actual porque en esa época no había nada tan pesado, por poner un ejemplo.
Y de la durabilidad ni hablamos, ahora lo que se hace tiene "obsolescencia programada"


----------



## trichetin (Viernes a la(s) 12:38 PM)

Isaac Moreno tien un canal en youtube con conferencias y videos muy interesantes: 


https://www.youtube.com/@IsaacMorenoGallo



Además en sus ponencias en directo a veces tiene bastante gracejo:


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (Viernes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Antes de nada, gracias al forero @Svl.
> 
> Para esto está una televisión pública, y no para gastar dinero copiando la basura que hacen las demás.
> 
> ...



A toda Europa, no. Hay pueblos por ahí por el norte que han dejado de ser tribus mucho después y, en cuanto arañas un poquito la superficie o los remojas en alcohol etílico, les sale el bárbaro.


----------



## Alguien random (Viernes a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Gracias por este hilo.


----------



## tixel (Viernes a la(s) 2:29 PM)

A toda Europa no saco de la barbarie. De hecho la mayoría de Europa siguió en ella siglos. Solo tuvimos la suerte los del Sur de Europa.


----------

